# HF Predator 9000 NKG replacement spark plug.



## Flat Top (Oct 20, 2020)

I have searched for a replacement plug of higher quality than the Torch plug that comes with the generator. I am finding folks using NKG BP7ES or BP6ES...........the BP7ES shows as a direct replacement for the Torch on the NKG site....which is it 7 or 6.............or, if anyone has a better suggestion for the Predator 9000 I would like to hear it.Thanks in advance.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

the 6 works better.


----------



## Flat Top (Oct 20, 2020)

iowagold said:


> the 6 works better.


 Thank you sir...I appreciate that!!!


----------



## whimsey29 (Jul 9, 2016)

iowagold said:


> the 6 works better.


With NGK is the lower the number the hotter the plug range is. I guess Torch follows the same numbering as NGK.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yup!
lol
yea we use the 6 in most of the larger gx hondas.


----------



## Flat Top (Oct 20, 2020)

Checked the NGK website and the BP6ES has been discontinued....so, ordered a couple of BPR6ES...resistor plugs.....should do the trick.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

I’d go iridium while youre at it.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

if you are on natural gas or propane iridium rocks!


----------



## Flat Top (Oct 20, 2020)

Nope...just pump. I am going to get a Predator 3500 Inverter generator for camping, and a few folks on Y-tube have said that the iridiums really help out there...prevents fouling, cleaner burn, etc, but, it seems to me that if the generator is running as it should be, any standard plug should do the trick.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

no need for iridium on standard gasoline.
only if you are bi or tri fuel.
natural gas and propane the iridium fires better.

stick with the ngk V power plugs for gasoline only units.
way cheaper on the cost!
and i change them every or every other oil change depending on the color of the plug after the run.
see the ngk color chart below;
*click here for the spark plug pages*


----------

